
If Your University’s Administration Ran a Polar Expedition - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/if-your-universitys-administration-ran-a-polar-expedition
======
eesmith
That's ... rather like how a lot of polar expeditions were run in the late
1800s, from what I hear.

